# Sweet Black Cherry Wine Question



## vikingknight (Aug 22, 2008)

Sweet Black Cherry Wine Question
I have been working on my first country wine (recipe below) since April 1st. Today I racked it for the third time. As I was racking it I found 4 white floaters in it, I pulled them out and the racked wine and added 4 campden tablets. I then noticed that the wine had a slight carbonation to it. I don’t think the yeast I bought would add carbonation. The wine appears to be clear and it still smells and taste good but the 2 things mentioned above worry me. Is my wine still good, do I need to take any corrective actions? Also I have a dumb beginner’s question, do I top off the wine each time I rack and discard the settlement?
Thanks 
VikingKnight

From Jack Keller http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques61.asp
Cherry Wine [Sweet] (2) (Making Six Gallons)
•	6 lbs black cherries (I used frozen) X6
•	3-1/4 lbs sugar X6
•	7-1/4 pts water X6
•	1 tsp yeast nutrient X6
•	wine yeast X1 (I think I used Red Star Montrachet if not it was Red Star Pasteur) http://homebrewheaven.com/pasteur-red-wine-yeast.htm

Bring water to rolling boil. Destem, wash and crush the cherries in the primary without breaking any stones. Pour the boilling water over the cherries. Cover and set aside for 48 hours. Strain through nylon straining bag. Bring water to a boil and pour over sugar. Stir until dissolved and add remaining ingredients. Cover thoroughly and ferment in warm place for 14 days. Pour into dark secondary and fit airlock. When clear, rack again. After two months, stabilize, sweeten if required, wait 10 days, rack into bottles, and store in dark place. [Adapted from C.J.J. Berry's First Steps in Winemaking]


----------

